# Laptop ASUS = fornace!

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Io ho un laptop ASUS con processore AMD 64 Mobile e scheda video ATI Mobility Radeon 9700.

Il problema è che il portatile scalda da morire e una ventola (non capisco se quella della CPU o quella della scheda video) non si ferma mai, continuando a buttare fuori aria calda.

Il portatile va bene, non mi dà problemi, ma questa cosa è parecchio fastidiosa, sintomo si vede di una cattiva configurazione...

Non ho usato il driver proprietario di ATI (fglrx), ma ho compilato Xorg con queste impostazioni:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fbdev vesa"
```

Il mio xorg.conf è ilo seguente:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

        Load "drm"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option      "RenderAccel"           "true"

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option      "AccelMethod"           "EXA"

        #Option     "ConstantDPI"           # [<bool>]

        #Option      "DynamicClocks"             "on"

        #Option      "backingstore"              "true"

        #Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"     "true"

        #Option      "DRI"                       "true"

        Option      "Accel" "true"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "on"

        Option      "DynamicClocks" "On"

        Option      "backingstore" "true"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

        Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option       "mtrr"                      "off"

        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## cloc3

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il portatile va bene, non mi dà problemi, ma questa cosa è parecchio fastidiosa, sintomo si vede di una cattiva configurazione...
> 
> Non ho usato il driver proprietario di ATI (fglrx), ma ho compilato Xorg ...
> ...

 

ma che centra X (è un po' come la tua mucca nel supermarcato  :Very Happy:  )?

fai login in console, lancia un `emerge qualunquecosalunga` e capirai che il tuo (se esiste) non è assolutamente un problema di grafica. 

Per esperienza, ritengo che tutti i portatili amd64 scaldino troppo. Comunque il controllo della temperatura si dovrebbe fare nel kernel con l'uso dei cpufreq (stanno accanto agli acpi).

----------

## crisandbea

@canduc17

[OT]se può rincuorarti è un problema relativo ad alcuni portatili Asus serie Axxxx,  fatti a mio avviso molto male a livello di ventilazione, comunque sono idee   :Laughing:   [/OT] ,  per  quanto concerne il tuo problema dovresti verificare la configurazione del kernel e vedere se hai abilitato i vari  "powernow" "cpufreq" "frequency" etc... 

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Esatto, ho un Asus A4B00KA.

Se faccio il login in console rimane sempre accesa una ventolina, ma dà poco fastidio.

Se digito 

```
emerge unacosaenorme
```

 lo "sventolamento" non cambia.

Ma appena parte kdm si accende un'altra ventola e il mio portatile è lì lì per decollare...e rimane accesa per tutto il tempo che uso kde.

Se ritorno in console, magicamente si spegne...per quello pensavo fosse un problema di grafica.

Il mio portatile sarà fatto anche male, ma se lo faccio partire Winzozz non fiata...non è proprio possibile configurarlo allo stesso modo con Gentoo?

Questo è il mio .config:

```
CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=m

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=253

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_IXGB=m

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_3C359=m

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_ISDN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_EDD=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

```

Ho abilitato tutto quello che serve, credo (anzi sicuramente molto di più perchè ho usato genkernel...)

Sapete darmi altre indicazioni?

----------

## cloc3

 *canduct17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y 
> ...

 

hai messo un po' troppi sì.

il tuo è un amd64, quindi dubito che gli servano configurazioni tipiche del centrino.

poi hai messo a sì tutte le politiche di gestione, tranne, stranamente, ONDEMAND.

usi come default PERFORMANCE.

io, su amd64, sto messo così:

```

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

```

non so se sia ottimale, ma è un po' più ordinata.

per scegliere la politica di gestione si può utilizzare la cartella  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ (scrivendo a mano nei file dove è consentito) oppure utlizzare programmini appositi.

uno di essi è  sys-power/powernowd

----------

## GiRa

Queste opzioncine dovrebbero aiutarti se usi i driver open per la scheda:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeon"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    32768

## Fine tuning

...   

        Option "AGPMode" "4"

        Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

        Option "DynamicClocks" "True"

        Option "AGPFastWrite" "True"

        Option "SWcursor" "False"

...

```

----------

## canduc17

@ GiRa: Con le tue impostazioni il mio server X non parte neanche.

Al boot, quando dovrebbe partire kdm, non parte una mazza e resta schermo nero ad oltranza...

Due delle tue impostazioni le avevo già settate anch'io:

```
Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

Option "DynamicClocks" "on"
```

tu però mi hai detto di settarle in modo diverso:

```
Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

Option "DynamicClocks" "True"
```

E' la stessa cosa?

----------

## GiRa

Si, puoi mettere anche 1. Per quanto riguarda le impostazioni dell'AGP mi son scappate, scusa.

----------

## battistis

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @canduc17
> 
> [OT]se può rincuorarti è un problema relativo ad alcuni portatili Asus serie Axxxx,  fatti a mio avviso molto male a livello di ventilazione, comunque sono idee    [/OT] 
> 
> ciauz

 

è verissimo, 2 asus serie Axxx che ho visto all'uni, dopo 10 minuti di openoffice-writer, sia su win che su linux, decollano paurosamente e l'estate nn ci si puo' mettere le mani sopra.

Una soluzione banale ma efficale è quella di inserire uno spessore che inclini il portatile e faciliti il flusso d'aria delle ventole inferiori, anche un paio di mollette o un'asticella di legno vanno bene   :Wink: 

...se invece hai soldi da spendere ti consiglio vivamente di comprare una di quelle basi con ventole in alluminio, sopratutto durante un emerge -uaDN world   :Exclamation: 

----------

## canduc17

Veramente con Windows è il portatile più silenzioso del mondo!

Le ventole non partono quasi mai, anche quando ho tutte le prestazioni a palla!

Possibile che non sia configurabile, non dico in modo uguale, ma almeno simile, con Gentoo?

Non credo che i driver radeon siano così fetecchiosi...o sì?

----------

## Scen

Hai seguito la Guida alla Gestione Energetica, vero?

Comunque, per cominciare installa cpufrequtils; se lanci

```

cpufreq-info

```

all'avvio del sistema (da console senza X attivo)

cosa ti viene detto?

----------

## canduc17

Purtroppo no.

La conosco, sò che dovrei seguirla, ma adesso non ho tempo per giocarci.

Speravo di risolvere il tutto con delle semplici modifiche a xorg.conf...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Questo l'output di cpufreq-info:

```
candooc ~ # cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 2.00 GHz

  available frequency steps: 800 MHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 2.00 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 2.00 GHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 2.00 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

```

----------

## Scen

Lascia perdere X.Org, le modifiche essenziali devi farle a monte, ovvero nella gestione della CPU, batteria, ecc.

Quella guida è ESSENZIALE per cominciare a configurare opportunamente un notebook: innanzitutto aggiungi al kernel il supporto per il governor "ondemand" (come ti era stato consigliato in precedenza), poi, tramite il comando

```

cpufreq-set -g ondemand

```

dovresti vedere la frequenza della CPU abbassarsi, se non ci sono carichi di lavoro, e la ventola dovrebbe fare meno casino. E infine avanti con tutto il resto  :Cool: 

----------

## canduc17

Passettino in avanti.

Ho fatto come mi hai detto ed ora se non faccio partire X, il computer non fiata.

Prima un po' di sventolamento lo faceva anche solo da shell, ora non più (e te lo credo, è passato da 2000 ad 800Hz).

Ma quando faccio partire kde è una tragedia:

Si avvia una ventolona istantaneamente (a questo punto è per forza quella della scheda grafica...)

Vedrò nella guida come risolvere, per adesso grazie mille!

----------

## cloc3

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima un po' di sventolamento lo faceva anche solo da shell, ora non più (e te lo credo, è passato da 2000 ad 800Hz).
> 
> 

 

A questo punto, mi viene da pensare che sia bene così.

Il caricamento di kde richiede una quantità di risorse, e la temperatura si alza.

Alla peggio, puoi sempre decidere di usare solo il modo powersave, mettendo definitivamente la cpu a 800Hz.

Sei proprio sicuro che la ventola non si arresti dopo un qualche tempo, facendo operazioni leggere come la navigazione semplice?

Frequentemente, i fan sono gestiti direttamente dalla bios, non dal kernel. Ed è bene che sia così, perché sarebbe pericoloso che l'utente non esperto si metta a forzare i comportamenti predefiniti. Talvolta, nella bios si trovano impostazioni che permettono di modificare il comportamento delle ventole, ma in genere non nei laptop.

Controlla come hai sistemato gli acpi, dovresti avere le cartelle /proc/acpi/fan e /proc/acpi/thermal_zone attive e ricche di informazioni.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Trovo che la gestione del pc sotto linux sia molto più fine e granulare di quanto possa essere sotto Winzozz. Comunque, se ci sono differenze, potrebbe essere dovuto a una DSDT non fixata. Ci sono un sacco di tutorials sia qui sul forum che in rete; cerca se esiste già una DSDT fixata per il tuo pc oppure customizzala.

Ciao.

----------

## noppy

a mi opinione il problema sta' in un ventola aggiuntiva per la scheda video (e' sempre una 9700 pro che certo non scalda poco ) questa e' controllata dal bios , probabilmente in windows i driver abbassano la frequenza del chip a seconda dell'utlizzo mentre in linux questa funzione non mi sembra che ci sia (ho spulciato un po' le option del driver ati ma non ne ho viste sinceramente) percio' appena avvi X la 9700 schizza al massimo e il bios fa girare la ventola al TOP .

cmq per esserne sicuro io installerei lm_sensors , che anche se non dovessero rilevare la ventola della 9700 almeno sapresti con certezza se e' la ventola della CPU ad aumentare o no .

----------

## canduc17

Fai finta che io abbia capito di cosa stai parlando  :Wink: 

Grazie comunque dell'informazione, appena avrò tempo mi ci dedicherò!

----------

## GiRa

 *noppy wrote:*   

>  mentre in linux questa funzione non mi sembra che ci sia (ho spulciato un po' le option del driver ati ma non ne ho viste sinceramente) percio' appena avvi X la 9700 schizza al massimo e il bios fa girare la ventola al TOP .

 

```
        Option "DynamicClocks" "True" 
```

----------

## Maxxer

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> uno di essi è  sys-power/powernowd

 

Per esperienza lo sconsiglierei.

Ho installato il mio A6K più di un anno fa utilizzando questo demone, perché cpudyn mi crashava. E non ho mai capito perché il PC fosse così poco reattivo, lento a lanciare le applicazioni, lento in qualunque cosa. Recentemente ho riprovato cpudyn che permette una configurazione decisamente più avanzata. Ora quando sono collegato alla rete elettrica tiene la cpu a 1.8, ed il PC è di PARECCHIO più veloce e reattivo!

Powernowd tiene la cpu sempre al minimo, e la alza solo quando ci sono richieste prolungate.

Cmq ho notato molta differenza nella gestione della ventola. Stando sempre a 1.8 dopo pochi minuti di utilizzo del pc parte la ventola a manetta e rimane sempre accesa, cosa che con powernowd a 800mhz non succedeva.  

Proverò con il DSDT modificato che avevo trovato tempo fa sul sito acpi. Magari c'è qualche miglioramento.

Ciao

maxxer

----------

